# Leaking coming from ridge vent, help !!



## laupao

Hello Everyone,

Here is my ongoing roofing situation. When it rains, especially hard - rain would drip from this 1 spot on the ridge (1 drop every 2-3 seconds) down into a bucket I have sitting on the floor joist in the unfinished attic. The attic has no lights and it's not really walkable (you can if you only step on the joist). My 1st attempt going up to the roof, I discovered that 2 piece of ridge vent was used for the ridge. The 2 ridge vents are butted to each other (1 long piece of ridge vent would prevented this) with some old roofing cement on the seam, which is cracked. What I did was I patched it up with some Geocell 2300 sealant. It still dripped

My 2nd attempt, I went up there and I applied another layer of sealant and it's still dripping when it rains. I'm very certain where I see it leaking when I'm on the attic is exactly where the 2 ridge vent butted on the roof. 

Anyone out there has a similar issue or knows what this could be. 

Anyone help would be appreciated. Thanks everyone for your time.


note: I went to Lowes and their ridge vents are much wider than minds.. Otherwise I would purchased it cut a piece of it and overlay it on the butted area.


----------



## Townsend

Sounds like you have an exposed metal ridge vent? We see those as continual leak problems in my area, nails back out, the ends lift up. We use a "shingle-over" style to prevent those problems. Have you considered replacing it altogether with a better system and get a matching ridge cap shingle to go over a plastic ridge vent?


----------



## laupao

Well..i wouldn't stay exposed. The area in question is i think is the seam of where the 2 ridge vents butted up against each other. i mean if they over lap it, maybe the leak would not happen in the 1st place. I read online that this could be a end cap issue. I know for a fact the end caps are there but I don't think they are caulk with a roofing sealent. You think that may be the cause?

I really wanna test it on a nice early AM, by spraying the area with water and have someone check at the attic and see.


----------



## laupao

anyone with any advice?


----------



## lab rat

Do you have photos of were you think the leak is coming from? Depending
on the ridge vent they should be butted together.


----------



## blageurt

Get rid of it and Install a proper Shingle over ridge vent system like the Cobra Ridge vent system ...I have NEVER had one leak .....http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Residential/Products/Roof-Vents/Attic-Vents-Roof-Ventilation.aspx


----------



## rick13

*center ridge vents*

I also aim having trouble with the center vents dripping in the attic I also have hip and ridge tabs over it and I dont see how water can be coming in but it is any suggestions. thinking about clear seal caulk over that area or take up the vent and close it off from ventalation:blink:


----------



## TFaulkner

If you've already gooped the seam that you thought was leaking and there's still water coming in, maybe that's not where it's leaking? Do you have a lot of wind during the leaks or is it just straight rain?

The best solution IMO is to rip it off and get the new stuff installed. I use Trimline ridgevent with a granuled cap over the top and never have any problems.


----------



## DFWRoofing

Do you have clean well functioning soffit vents?

Are you mixing and matching ventilation products?

There should be air flow out of your vents. Poorly thought out systems that make exhaust vents intake often lead to water intrusion.


----------



## mindfield

cobravent or another roof-over ridge vent system is the only way to properly vent the ridge... it would not be that expensive to replace.


----------



## jiaheindustry

I know stitch bond non woven fabric have the function of repairing the roof leakings, maybe you can ask some builder to help you.


----------



## roofermikeinc

*Cobra?*

Prefer rigid plastic, shingle over ridge vents. Don't like Cobra. Looks like a filter to me. Filters clog. Just always wondered what a 7 year-old Cobra vent looks like.
If you ever wondered what roofers think about... :blink:


----------



## RooferScum

DFWRoofing said:


> Do you have clean well functioning soffit vents?
> 
> 
> There should be air flow out of your vents. Poorly thought out systems that make exhaust vents intake often lead to water intrusion.


Agreed!


----------

